# Not able to see attacments in Tapatalk.



## balticband (Jul 8, 2010)

Good day all,
I can see links to attachments in the description but no pics.When clicking on those links it throws me to webbrowser.I had to change my password in browser version of SOTW and it partially solved the problem, now I can see pics in browser only. Any help is appreciated.
P.S.Forgot to mention- this concerns only Tapatalk version of forum.


Отправлено с моего POCO F1 через Tapatalk


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

This is a bug that we're investigating / working on. Tapatalk is aware as well.

-Mike


----------



## balticband (Jul 8, 2010)

The issue had been resolved as of today! Thanks,Tapatalk!

Отправлено с моего POCO F1 через Tapatalk


----------

